# Single kid died.. how to dry up doe?



## Cinder (Mar 3, 2008)

My six year old Nigi had a huge single doeling this afternoon. It was back feet first and completely stuck; took me a good 20 minutes to get that poor baby out. It was, of course, dead. :sad:

Since it was a single, my doe has a full bag but no baby to nurse. Due to health issues I cannot milk at this time; nor do I want to when those teats are so small. 

Do I need to 'dry her off' or can I just let her dry off herself since she was never nursed on?


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

I'm so sorry you lost the kid. You may want to milk out the colostrum and save it.


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

I'm so sorry 
I've been there but I also milked my doe.... I emptied her of all colostrum and froze it AND it was needed not long after as a friend had kids born to a dam with no milk.

I was fortunate to be able to milk my doe through her entire lactation so dry off wasn't neccesary in my doe.
Once you empty your girl of colostrum, you can just leave her be and stop grain totally, only hay and be sure to keep watch of her udder for heat and hardness. 

She will mourn and look for her kid for a bit too, just love on her to comfort her but with a full tight udder she may cry longer as she knows she has a baby to feed


----------

